# Kevin Love or Lamarcus Aldridge?



## UVI (Dec 27, 2013)

This makes me so angry that people compare these two players. But since this is my first post on a WEED site, ill be chill about it haha 

I think Kevin Love. You can make an argument that Lamarcus is leading his team to #1 in the NBA, but that shit dont matter if its being judged on individual Performances.



ASK ME ANYTHING TOO! Specifically basketball is my shit, Ill talk to anyone if they want to know or hear an educated opinion 

Stay High


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 27, 2013)

Finally... not just another thread about how awesome Kobe is! Love NBA bball, too. Few seem to want to really talk it up though.

Don't like the comparison myself. I'm in Portland so I HAVE to say LA. 
Kevin Love is a beast though! He regularly gets what are most guys career bests in rebounds. I really like his game and drive to improve. Love that he can knock down a three. 
I gotta say LA is better also bc the Blazers are winning bc of him. They are at the top bc of the kind of game they can play with him in. Let him work someone one-on-one. If the double team comes kick it to the open 3 point shooter. 
Ricky Rubio-Kevin Love tadem has left me wanting more. Wolves fans, too, perhaps? 

What team/teams do you follow? 

Me: Bulls, Blazers, Thunder, mostly.


----------



## cdd10 (Dec 27, 2013)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Finally... not just another thread about how awesome Kobe is! Love NBA bball, too. Few seem to want to really talk it up though.
> 
> Don't like the comparison myself. I'm in Portland so I HAVE to say LA.
> Kevin Love is a beast though! He regularly gets what are most guys career bests in rebounds. I really like his game and drive to improve. Love that he can knock down a three.
> ...


I would have to say Kevin Love because he really has no help well not as much as lamarcus Aldridge.. Timberwolves only win because of love whereas Aldridge has many great shooters around him to take the focus off him


----------



## cdd10 (Dec 27, 2013)

cdd10 said:


> I would have to say Kevin Love because he really has no help well not as much as lamarcus Aldridge.. Timberwolves only win because of love whereas Aldridge has many great shooters around him to take the focus off him


The Blazers are winning because they shoot 41% from three point land as a team, that's pretty darn good.. Rubio is capable of putting up better numbers..


----------



## UVI (Dec 28, 2013)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Finally... not just another thread about how awesome Kobe is! Love NBA bball, too. Few seem to want to really talk it up though.
> 
> Don't like the comparison myself. I'm in Portland so I HAVE to say LA.
> Kevin Love is a beast though! He regularly gets what are most guys career bests in rebounds. I really like his game and drive to improve. Love that he can knock down a three.
> ...


haha Yeah I hate talking about things that dont matter in basketball.

lol you have too that's who your hometown hero is right now basically! I just think him leading his team to #1 is impressive and all but that's not individual performance based you know? Like yeah they're winning but look at the difference between the teams, like the Wolves are going to be lucky to make the playoffs IF they do. But as for Love vs Aldridge, I think Love individually is scoring, rebounding and assisting at one of the highest levels in the game right now. 25 and 13 with 4 assists a game AS A BIG MAN! Like aldridge has everything an MVP needs but I dont think Aldridge would do as good if he was given a team like the Wolves, just look at Portlands history. By the way, Portland HAS HAD A BAD HISTORY, congrats on finally getting a shot to be a championship team! Toronto (My hometown) Suck balls!

Teams: Raptors, OKC, Wolves. Bout it


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 29, 2013)

I think what the Blazers have and the T-wolves are missing is chemistry AND enjoying playing together. Yes that comes with winning in a way but the Blazers started off the season like they just wanted to give it their all together. I get to watch too many Wolves games, what do you think? I mean, it looks like the Wolves have the talent, Pekovic, Rubio, Martin, Love...


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 29, 2013)

OKC looks so different without Westbrook btw. Hope he comes back soon. Love those monster jams!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2013)

love is a beast Aldridge is very gifted for his size! love imo is willing to grind out an ugly game if he needs to love is way more aggresive and plays with more purpose! I would be happy with either one tho I also wouldn't mind dirk!


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 30, 2013)

Lamarcus is also showing (games vs Miami and NO) that he is not clutch for game winners/tiers. (Please give the ball to Dame) I'd take Love for buzzer beaters.


----------



## UVI (Dec 31, 2013)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> I think what the Blazers have and the T-wolves are missing is chemistry AND enjoying playing together. Yes that comes with winning in a way but the Blazers started off the season like they just wanted to give it their all together. I get to watch too many Wolves games, what do you think? I mean, it looks like the Wolves have the talent, Pekovic, Rubio, Martin, Love...





420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> OKC looks so different without Westbrook btw. Hope he comes back soon. Love those monster jams!





420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Lamarcus is also showing (games vs Miami and NO) that he is not clutch for game winners/tiers. (Please give the ball to Dame) I'd take Love for buzzer beaters.


Yeah but 2 things. 1, Rubio and Pekovic are performing horribly according to their expectations. 2, You cannot seriously compare Love, Pekovic, Martin, Rubio against Aldridge, Lillard, Batum, Matthews, Robin Williams and Mo Williams lol. I do admit, they are really playing together, that chemistry is really showing because if you ask me, on paper they aren't that good of a team either haha. Love's back up needs to step it up, its kind of like New York Knicks just not even close cause Minnesota is definitely better imo.

Yeah MMJPothead, I think Durant cannot do it alone. No one has really. Westbrook is just way to good, it'll be a big loss but its way better for the future and they said hell be more explosive, thats scary!

Yeah but Lamarcus has clutch moments too. I think Love is more clutch (2 game winners since coming back), Aldridge has his moments. Just giving credit where its due


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2013)

What about centers I'd go with roy hibbert.


----------



## cdd10 (Dec 31, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> What about centers I'd go with roy hibbert.


Robin Lopez  I'm jk lol I'm a Clippers fan so have to go with jordan


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 31, 2013)

I was initially hating on Lopez when the Blazers acquired him but this year RL is one of the leagues leading offensive rebounders. He gived over 9 & 8 per game. Pretty much what they needed. 

What's with Jordan's D? Blocks are all good but Blake and Deandre should have the paint shut down with that size. Will he/is he improving? Don't really follow the Clippers... CP3 is certainly playing up to his level of ad exposure this year!


----------



## cdd10 (Dec 31, 2013)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> I was initially hating on Lopez when the Blazers acquired him but this year RL is one of the leagues leading offensive rebounders. He gived over 9 & 8 per game. Pretty much what they needed.
> 
> What's with Jordan's D? Blocks are all good but Blake and Deandre should have the paint shut down with that size. Will he/is he improving? Don't really follow the Clippers... CP3 is certainly playing up to his level of ad exposure this year!


You're right Jordan could be better. I think his role isn't clearly defined or he just isn't playing up to par.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 31, 2013)

UVI
You're right, LA can pour it on when needed, big 3rd & 4th quarters, but when the final seconds are down, I prefer Damien Lillard to have the ball. I believe Lamarcus wants to be that guy, which is why Stotts gave him the chance against Miami and NO.
I mean, some NASCAR drivers have a drop in HR and BP when driving over 150 mph. Some athletes are just cold blood, Carmelo Anthony, Kobe, MJ, not that Dame is at their level at all! Just some easy examples...he seems to have similar body language when in the final seconds with the last shot, relaxed but focused.
LA's couple last second shots looked hurried and over thought.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 1, 2014)

Swaggy p baby! Who do you guys think the lakers will go after next year? LeBron? Carmelo? Derek Fisher jk!


----------



## cdd10 (Jan 1, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Swaggy p baby! Who do you guys think the lakers will go after next year? LeBron? Carmelo? Derek Fisher jk!


Carmelo is gonna leave the knicks I would lol


----------



## UVI (Jan 1, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> I was initially hating on Lopez when the Blazers acquired him but this year RL is one of the leagues leading offensive rebounders. He gived over 9 & 8 per game. Pretty much what they needed.
> 
> What's with Jordan's D? Blocks are all good but Blake and Deandre should have the paint shut down with that size. Will he/is he improving? Don't really follow the Clippers... CP3 is certainly playing up to his level of ad exposure this year!





420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> UVI
> You're right, LA can pour it on when needed, big 3rd & 4th quarters, but when the final seconds are down, I prefer Damien Lillard to have the ball. I believe Lamarcus wants to be that guy, which is why Stotts gave him the chance against Miami and NO.
> I mean, some NASCAR drivers have a drop in HR and BP when driving over 150 mph. Some athletes are just cold blood, Carmelo Anthony, Kobe, MJ, not that Dame is at their level at all! Just some easy examples...he seems to have similar body language when in the final seconds with the last shot, relaxed but focused.
> LA's couple last second shots looked hurried and over thought.





mr sunshine said:


> Swaggy p baby! Who do you guys think the lakers will go after next year? LeBron? Carmelo? Derek Fisher jk!


Robin Lopez has been playing solid this year. Way past my expectations for him, not close to one of the leagues top centers though lol. DJ has been playing great too this year. Leading the league in blocks, career highs in points and (I think) rebounds, hes alright.

Oh most definitely I would take Lillard to hit the game winner rather than LA. He's definitely shown he has what it takes to hit the shot, cold blooded like Kobe would, just for example haha. 

I think they're gonna go for melo or Love. Just a guess


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 3, 2014)

Chris Paul is down 3-5 weeks...
Any Clippers' predictions that go beyond "they'll suck" or "they'll kick ass," like who needs to adjust or step it up?

Yeah RL is good enough to make sure that Lamarcus doesn't have to play center or the big guys anymore. 

Hate asking it but it DOES matter... where is LeBron gonna be?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 4, 2014)

Are the lakers thinking of bringing back Bynum? ????


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 4, 2014)

Possibly... but only to release him to free up cap space.


----------



## UVI (Jan 4, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Chris Paul is down 3-5 weeks...
> Any Clippers' predictions that go beyond "they'll suck" or "they'll kick ass," like who needs to adjust or step it up?
> 
> Yeah RL is good enough to make sure that Lamarcus doesn't have to play center or the big guys anymore.
> ...





mr sunshine said:


> Are the lakers thinking of bringing back Bynum? ????





420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Possibly... but only to release him to free up cap space.


Blake Griffin has already been playing phenomenal, so has DJ (For what he was expected to play like). I really think this is time for Darren C and Jamal C to really score and create for their team.

Lebron is going to be one of the best players ever to play the game. As for next year? I think he's gonna stay and the heat are gonna give away someone else. Dont think Lebron is going to leave the only team he has won a championship with

Bynum is a bum and the Lakers would be stupid to pick him up again to make the same mistake


----------



## coughee420 (Jan 11, 2014)

Kevin Love


----------

